# HDMI issues



## grobear (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello.

Wondering if someone out there might be able to help with an HDMI conundrum.

I've recently hung my Samsung UE37D5500 Smart TV on the wall and rather than have cables hanging down, I have chased a single 5m HDMI cable into the wall and run it to a wall plate. The wall plate contains a removable female to female hdmi connector, to which I use to connect a second hdmi cable to my device.

Turning it on, I get an error message "No Signal: Check connected device's power, cable connection, and source selection".

I have tried different devices (Bluray, Laptop x2) and get the same issue.

I have connected the device to the 5m cable directly and this works so I know it is not a TV/first cable issue.

I have tried using different length cables from wall plate to device but to no avail.

In one set up I did get one of the laptops to show a picture but not sound but changing to the other laptop resulted in the same error message.

My assumption is that the devices are not providing enough power so I bought one of these (https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00204IE20/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1). This has not solved the problem. In fact, the product fundamentally doesn't work with/without power.

My current position - any set up using just a single hdmt cable works just fine. But any set up where i use 2x hdmi cables (i.e. through the wall plate and/or the switch) do not.

Any bright ideas?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you tried 5m cable, was that before or after it was in the wall? If before then you need to recheck it again while in the wall.

Also, try using just the 5m cable on one side and the just one of the wall plates on the other side; then repeat the reverse.


----------



## grobear (Aug 22, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> When you tried 5m cable, was that before or after it was in the wall? If before then you need to recheck it again while in the wall.
> 
> Also, try using just the 5m cable on one side and the just one of the wall plates on the other side; then repeat the reverse.


The 5m cable was tested when it was in the wall, albeit tv to device directly (i.e. Excluding the wall plate).

Also, I am only using one female/female connector/wall plate. The 5m cable runs directly out of the wall and into the tv.

The issue is purely when I seek to use 2x hdmi cables along the journey.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

5m cable to device works; 5m cable to wall plate to 2nd cable to device does not work. Right? Implies a problem (defect) with the wall plate or 2nd cable.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The wall plate would be my guess.


----------



## grobear (Aug 22, 2016)

@Terry - yes, correct, but I can confirm that the cables work (i've tried them independently) which, as you surmise, suggests its the wall plate (female to female connector). The thing that has confused me, however, is that I tried a set-up which included cable 1 between tv and hdmi switch (per the Amazon weblink) and cable to between device and hdmi switch (i.e. ignoring the 5m cable in the wall for the time being) and got the same result. I was wondering if there are known problems whereby two hdmi cables joined (somehow) fail to pass the signal - i.e. a power issue or other? Unless I've been particularly unlucky with my two purchases (wall plate and hdmi switch) which have both failed out of the box, then I don't think it is a faulty wall plate.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The HDMI switch has some poor review and it's an older model.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My only HDMI experience has been with just one cable from computer to TV or monitor.

Doing some searching I found this comment about wall plates:

_They also add an added connection point (aka a failure point), and also a significant impedance discontinuity. For _long run_s in particular, I would highly recommend against any added HDMI junctions such as HDMI plates, couplers, etc.
_
Don't know how much significance to place on that. What caught my eye is "_significant impedance discontinuity_" and wondered if your 50m cable counts as a "_long run_."

*EDIT*: that quoted comment is from this page.


----------

